# Are there any twin turbo GTO's on here?



## ecotecturbo (Oct 6, 2009)

If so how much whp are you making?


----------



## ecotecturbo (Oct 6, 2009)

no response? Anyone?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I haven't seen anyone.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

If I had a newer GTO I would love to have twin turbos on it, or a Maggie!!


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

other forum. but you can expect between 550-600 is the norm


----------

